# Toblerone 100th anniversary bike



## kreika (Jun 13, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/6166407467.html





To go with your cheetoes bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2017)

Not quite as trendie as a Cheetos bike. More of a classic potato chip type.


----------



## kreika (Jun 13, 2017)

It's desert after your cheetoes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2017)

I gotta say it....yuck


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I gotta say it....yuck




Yuck to what? Cheetos or potato chips?


----------



## kreika (Jun 13, 2017)

Cheetoes then chocolate...urp.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

Front hub is cool [emoji41] that's all I got.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 14, 2017)

That would be great if it were actually Toblerone I'd eat the dumb thing and be done with it!

But a bad idea on a lot of levels to name a bike after a candy bar...


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

I got angry looking at the last post, luckily I had a Snickers in my lunch pail! Sorry I work nights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 14, 2017)

At least you can surf the cabe nights 'at work'!

Glad you had some snacklings!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

Yep, I better not see anyone riding that Toblerone bike because I'll be doing rail slides on it's top tube with my Michelob Ultra 21 speed! Dang I might need another Snickers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

